# Is it normal for a horse to urinate this much?



## mountainwmn (Sep 11, 2009)

With the warm weather I have been able to ride my paso a bit more, and we have been going out once or twice a week, for 1.5 up to 3 hours at a time. He gets a few hours of grass, but spends most of his time in a dry lot. He doesn't drink a whole lot, and his stall absolutely has the worst urine reek I've ever smelled, and I've done a lot of stalls. I always thought that it was just concentrated because he doesn't drink much. 
But he started stopping on the way home to pee, while I am walking with him not on him. And maybe twice he has stopped at the beginning and again on the way home. First I thought maybe he just didn't like to go in the dry lot and preferred the grass. But twice in 2 hours seems really excessive. I only ever had one horse that would stop, usually while being ridden, and he had PSSM, so I'm starting to wonder if it is likely to be an issue? Any thoughts or things I should check into? Thanks.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Has he been using a salt block a lot? I had one horse that had to have his salt block rationed because he'd eat the thing and his stall was disgusting.


----------



## mountainwmn (Sep 11, 2009)

Nope, he has a himilayan salt rock, but he doesn't go crazy with it. Actually I switched to them because I've had a couple of horses that would just eat the regular blocks.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Actually it may be that he needs to drink more. The sinky urine would seem to indicate it is really concentrated. 
If the urine is really concentrated it irritates the bladder and will cause fmore frequent urination with less volume.
Maybe a regular salt block that he uses more will increase his water intake.
I did read something recently that said a horse is not hurt by taking lots of salt even if he destroys the block as long as he has a good water source. 
I had a gelding once who would stop drinking much when the water got cold in the winter. I used to put a little salt on his feed for a couple of day to make him thirsty. Once he started drinking again, he kept at it all winter just fine. But when he restricted his drinking, he would pee small amounts of really smelly pee.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Given his history with PSSM, I'd have him checked if he were mine.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

He may also need a good sheath cleaning and checked for beans.


----------



## mountainwmn (Sep 11, 2009)

Sorry, I'm not always clear when I type. Actually I'm pretty confusing in person too, but anyway. My paso doesn't have PSSM, a horse I had a few years ago did, that was the only other horse I had that peed all thetime. I am going to try an extra salt block, and he did get his sheath cleaned about 6 months ago, but now that you mention it I remember I had the vet do it because he was rolling and peeing all the time. He does get a bean and I'm not too comfortable with that, so I have her do it with spring shots.


----------

